# Disco Elysium



## olive (Apr 19, 2020)

I've just discovered this game last night when a friend texted me something like, 'look into this, now!'. It's really groundbreaking as far as rpgs go I guess. I haven't made much progress but then the game is really not something about we have seen before as in traditional kind of game progress. It's an RPG in a fantasy world but it is all about detailed dialogues, personality, human influence, intelligence...not action -I'm guessing very little- and it is like _you are actually role playing yourself_? I don't know if that makes sense.

The initial dialogue was enough to get my attention. The general, basic vocabulary alone...it's an amazing game. 

You're a detective with amnesia and trying to solve a murder in a nutshell. In the first minutes, I caught A SO 2001 <> Contact reference....and a lot of abstract connections to things I know consciously or unconsciously as it went on. ? I don't know how to express this.

Guys, the skill tree alone, the skill checks...Oh my!  

Has anyone played this game? Any thoughts?


----------



## Wyrmlord (Apr 19, 2020)

I put in several hours into the game and really enjoyed it. I'm still way off from beating it, but I certainly intend of beating it one day.


----------



## biodroid (Apr 20, 2020)

I saw a review that said if you are looking for an Action RPG then you will be disappointed with this game.


----------



## olive (Apr 20, 2020)

It's not an action RPG. Just to give an idea about how different it is...

Your Abilities







Your Skill Set






Your Thought Cabinet (You're internalise or forget certain thoughts in here.)


----------



## Venusian Broon (Apr 20, 2020)

olive said:


> It's not an action RPG. Just to give an idea about how different it is...
> 
> Your Abilities
> 
> ...


Seens some 'lets plays' of it. Looks fascinating and the artwork is gorgeous.

Loved some of the mechanics in it too - interrogating or having conversations with inanimate objects for example  

Makes such a refreshing change from having a RPG latched onto a shooter! Having said that I am doing _Outer Worlds _Supernova level diffculty. So a lot of shooting, yes, but a bit more conversation orientated...


----------



## olive (Apr 20, 2020)

In my opinion, this game will be defined as a kilometer stone looking back. Still, apparently, they avoided a lot of controversial words and names of concepts, ideologies...but it is a start. We need more mind-bending games, brain simulating like this. As I said, the vocabulary alone is very good for youngsters but lack of action might push them. On the other hand, a 1960s-70s kind of detective story would attract older generations. 

Not exactly sure, but somebody said that it contains nearly a million words? How many thousands of pages is that?


----------



## Wyrmlord (Apr 20, 2020)

biodroid said:


> I saw a review that said if you are looking for an Action RPG then you will be disappointed with this game.


Correct. Be prepared to read A LOT. But, for this forum, that shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Elckerlyc (Apr 26, 2020)

Sounds like a game I should give a try. If it's not too pricey.


----------



## olive (Apr 26, 2020)

It isn't. That's how I got it.


----------



## Elckerlyc (Apr 26, 2020)

I have put it on my wishlist.


----------

